# Tamme Hanken gestorben !



## DRAGO (11 Okt. 2016)

Gestern am 10. Oktober ist Tamme Hanken im Alter von 56 Jahren überraschend an Herzversagen gestorben.
Der freundliche Ostfriese war z.B. bekannt durch seine Doku-Serie "Der Knochenbrecher" in der er durch chirupraktische Heilpraktiken das Leiden von Tier und auch Mensch wieder erträglich machte.


----------



## chini72 (11 Okt. 2016)

Werde IHN vermissen


----------



## Snoopy3000 (11 Okt. 2016)

War total geschockt, als ich vom plötzlichen Tod erfahren habe.
Ich glaube, der Tamme war ein feiner Kerl!!


----------



## arno1958 (11 Okt. 2016)

Weiss nicht wass ich sagen soll viel zufruh sehr schade


----------



## ttck74 (11 Okt. 2016)

Unglaublich traurig - bin fassungslos


----------



## Mamba357 (12 Okt. 2016)

Rest in Peace Tamme


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Okt. 2016)

Jetzt kann Tamme den Engeln die Flügel einrenken.


----------



## DRAGO (12 Okt. 2016)

Weltenbummler schrieb:


> Jetzt kann Tamme den Engeln die Flügel einrenken.



Hab ich mir auch so gedacht


----------



## snail77 (12 Okt. 2016)

R.I.P. Tamme


----------



## tvgirlslover (12 Okt. 2016)

Mein Mitgefühl gilt seiner Familie. Er war ein toller Mensch! Ruhe in Frieden Tamme


----------



## Andrew Doe (14 Okt. 2016)

Schade ! Wirklich schade ! 

Ich fand Tamme wirklich klasse !

Hab seine Sendungen immer gerne gesehen !

Auch er musste leider viel zu früh gehen ! 

Ruhe in Frieden.


----------

